

Ask HN: How did you find your technical co-founder? - aspired

I am looking for advice and hear your personal experience on how to find technical co-founder
======
SoftwarePatent
I contacted all of the impressive people in my rolodex [1] with an idea. Of
course all the impressive people I knew were doing something impressive, but
luckily I found one who was looking to try something new.

[1] If you don't know what a rolodex is, s/rolodex/'contact list'/g

------
aspired
Here is a interesting post on HN with links to past posts on finding co-
founder

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2272866>

------
forgingahead
I became my own. You can do it yourself too, and I'm happy to share my
resources with you if you're serious about learning

~~~
aspired
Sure. I would like to know more about such resources

